# Wichtige und nützliche Links bei Soft-/Hardwareproblemen



## poTTo (13. August 2008)

moin moin,

da sich das Technik-Forum ja seit geraumer Zeit zum Allroundsupport-Center entwickelt und
immer mehr gleiche Fragen auftauchen, dachte ich mir es wäre hilfreich für die User die wichtigte Links zu Tools, Treibern ect. mal in einem Thread zusammenzufassen.

Diagnose Tools / Support Pages versch. Hersteller 

*Everest Ultim. :*
http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.p...=UE&lang=en

*Speedfan :* _ Tool zur Überprüfung der System-/Komponententemperatur_
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

*Seatools* (Festplattendiagnose für Maxtor und Seagate Platten)
<für DOS>
http://www.seagate.com/www/de-de/support/d...ols/seatooldreg

*WD *(Western Digital Festplatten,ect.):
http://support.wdc.com/de/download/

*Samsung * (Festplatten, LCD, TFT, ect.)
http://support.samsung.de/support/support_down_main.aspx

*DPT 2.30 *Tool zur Pixelfehlerkontrolle bei TFT's
http://www.dataproductservices.com/dpt

*CPU-Z* Prozessor Diagnose Tool
http://www.cpu-z.de/

*GPU-Z* Grafikkkarten Tool, Anzeige der Temp °,... *beta
http://gpu-z.softonic.de/download

*memtestx86* Tool zum Speicher testen, Lasttest !
http://www.memtest.org/

*CoreTemp°*
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

*Prime95* Lasttest-Tool für Prozessoren
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm

*Clock Gen* Übertakter[OC]Tool für Prozessoren
http://www.chip.de/downloads/ClockGen-1.0.5_18785847.html _ alternativer Download zur 1.0.5 vers._

Treiber

*Realtek * LAN / Audio:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

*Nvidia* (Grafikkarte, Mainboard,...)
http://www.nvidia.de/page/drivers.html

*ATI* (Grafikkarte,Onboardkomponenten,...)
http://ati.amd.com/support/driver-de.html

*AMD*
http://www.amd.com/de-de/SupportDrivers/Pr...8_15219,00.html

*Intel*
http://www.intel.com/cd/products/services/.../deu/321889.htm

*Allgemeines Treiberportal*
http://www.treiber.de/


Benchmarking 

*Futuremark:*
http://www.futuremark.com/download/


Suchmaschinen

*google:*
http://www.google.de


Updates

*Windows:* _benötigt den IE, nicht im FireFox ausführbar_
http://www.windowsupdate.com


Sonstiges

*Microsoft Windows Sysinternals*
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/default.aspx

*Microsoft Windows Sysinternals Live*
http://live.sysinternals.com






Die Links gehen meist immer direkt auf die Hersteller-Hompage, da dort "IMMER" die aktuellsten Versionen zu finden sind. Natürlich könnt Ihr gerne weitere Links posten, sind diese Hilfreich und Zielführend werde ich Sie hier gerne einfügen. Habt Ihr einen Link, einfach im Thread antworten. Ach ja, bitte jetzt nicht anfangen auf sämtliche Herstellerseiten (HP, BenQ, Canon,...) von Hardware zu verweisen, ich denke mal das sollte jeder noch alleine hinbekommen seinen Hardwarehersteller bei Google einzufügen. Es geht vielmehr um Tools zu Diagnose, Fehlerkontrolle, ect.


Danke & Gruss
#poTTo


----------



## xFraqx (13. August 2008)

Sauber , /sticky bitte.


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2008)

Ich persönliche vermisse noch CPU-Z, CoreTemp, ClockGen, Memset und Prime95


----------



## Einsam (14. August 2008)

/sticky

/up

ich schiebe den mal wieder rauf... die dummen fragen heufen sich schon wieder ^^


----------



## Nesata (14. August 2008)

Microsoft Windows Sysinternals
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/default.aspx

Microsoft Windows Sysinternals Live
http://live.sysinternals.com

Treiber, firmware, Firmenkontakt, Infos
http://www.treiber.de/


----------



## poTTo (14. August 2008)

So habs nochmal ergänzt, verdammt wie konnte ich nur prime & memtest vergessen. Schande über mein Haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Thx @ Nesata


----------



## Shadlight (14. August 2008)

/sticky


----------



## Zaino (14. August 2008)

/sticky


----------



## Einsam (14. August 2008)

es währe warscheinlich nicht verkehrt diesen beitrag endlich oben festzukleben herr / frau mod!!

/stick


----------



## eMJay (15. August 2008)

/stick


----------



## pampam (16. August 2008)

vote 4 /sticky

Den einen oder anderen Link kann warscheinlich jeder brauchen.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. August 2008)

/sticky

Ach moment.. das kann ich ja selbst.. 
*festkleb*


----------



## Asoriel (20. August 2008)

sehr schön gemacht, auf Chip.de findet man oft auch einige gute Sachen, ist aber recht allgemein.

Ansonsten Gratulation zum Sticky, toll geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (30. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht könnt ihr diesen Link noch hinzufügen:
Er erklärt die wichtigsten Bauteile eines PCs meiner Meinung sehr verständlich und kurzen knappen Sätzen.
http://www.ks-com.net/glossar.htm

Und noch einer:
http://www.edv-lehrgang.de/

Erklärt mit Videos oder Bilder sehr gut u.a folgende Themen:
-Installation von Windows XP
-Einrichtung des Netzwerkes
-Änderung der Bootreihenfolge
-Herstellung einer Remoteverbindung
-Installation von Office 2007
-Unbeaufsichtigte Windowsinstallation
u.v.m.
Auch interessant ist vor allem für Selberschrauber:
http://www.edv-lehrgang.de/computer-zusammen-bauen/


----------



## mellowd (19. Februar 2009)

Falls es noch niemand kennt

http://www.omegadrivers.net 

modifizierte Grafiktreiber für Nvidia und ATI,

einfach mal anschauen

grüssle
mel


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr diesen Link noch hinzufügen:
> Er erklärt die wichtigsten Bauteile eines PCs meiner Meinung sehr verständlich und kurzen knappen Sätzen.
> http://www.ks-com.net/glossar.htm




Da fehlt aber bei DSL: Bei Geschwindigkeitsklassen: 16.000 und 25.000


----------



## Wagga (19. Februar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber bei DSL: Bei Geschwindigkeitsklassen: 16.000 und 25.000



Abgesehen davon fand ich diesen aber sehr gut.


----------



## Soramac (19. Februar 2009)

Nene, ist nichts auszusetzen, spitze beschrieben. Sowas habe ich schon immer gesucht


----------



## poTTo (25. Februar 2009)

Noch ein neuer Link zu *GPU-Z*

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Konnte den Hauptthread irgendwie nciht bearbeiten, bekomme da ne Fehlermeldung beim speichern -.-


----------



## Wagga (22. März 2009)

IE Tab als Addon für Firefox, simuliert den IE bzw. nutzt die Engine von dem IE, damit kann man endlich das Windows Update über den firefox laufen lassen und muss nicht extra den IE dafür starten!
Download link:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/IE-Tab_18505240.html
Wurde mehrmals mit WindowsUpdate (http://update.mircrosoft.com) getestet!


----------



## Hans Würstchen (29. März 2009)

http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedtest/

Den würd ich nochmal hinzufügen.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

ja, der ist gut, nur leider geht bei vielen Leuten der Ping-Test nicht ohne irgendwas umzustellen. Da wäre dann speedtest.net empfehlenswert.


----------



## Soramac (29. März 2009)

Bei mir steht das hier: Wir haben höhere Geschwindigkeiten gemessen, als für Ihren Anschlusstyp theoretisch möglich sind (Download: 2048 kbit/s, Upload: 192 kbit/s). Möglicherweise haben Sie eine Zusatzoption (z.B. Erhöhung der Upload-Rate) bestellt oder es liegt eine andere Ursache vor. Führen Sie den Test bitte erneut aus und überprüfen Sie gegebenenfalls Ihre Angaben. 

Für DSL 2000


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

was auch net zu verachten is ..... 
http://portforward.com/ 
kann man viel über Router Konfig bei versch progs und Router nachlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (29. März 2009)

leider hat es  - wenn ich das richtig seh - keine Telekom-Router.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

keine ahnung bin kein t-com user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine ganzen früheren router sind alle drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*da hast du en T-Com Router :
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers...of_Warcraft.htm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (6. April 2009)

Bitte IETab bei WindowsUpdate hinzufügen, mit dem Addon kann man WindowsUpdate unter Firefox ausführen!
Selbst mehrmals getestet!


----------



## nomin (21. April 2009)

komisch, bekomme hier immer das gefühl es mit angebern zu tun zu haben, die gerne so tun als wüsten sie was ^^


----------



## painschkes (21. April 2009)

_Weil hier ein Thread offen ist der Hilfestellung(en) gibt und alle versuchen zu helfen? _


----------



## Asoriel (21. April 2009)

da hat wohl jemand den Sinn eines Forums und dessen Stickys nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (21. April 2009)

nomin schrieb:


> komisch, bekomme hier immer das gefühl es mit angebern zu tun zu haben, die gerne so tun als wüsten sie was ^^


/golfclap für den sinnlosesten Post des Tages....


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2009)

nomin schrieb:


> komisch, bekomme hier immer das gefühl es mit angebern zu tun zu haben, die gerne so tun als wüsten sie was ^^


Komisch, bekomme hier immer das Gefühl dass manche posten bevor sie auch nur einen Thread gelesen haben, geschweigedenn selber Ahnung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (26. Mai 2009)

Die seite http://www.computerbase.de/ könntest du hinzufügen, da gibt es tests für alle grafikkarten prozessoren etc. sehr nützlich wenn man sich ne neue grafikkarte/prozessor zulegen will, und wissen will was die bringt (bei der suchmaschine grafikkarte/prozessor eingeben dann auf einen test drücken und es gibt statistiken mit jeweils ca 10 unterschiedlichen grafikkarten, die die man gesucht hat ist natürlich auch dabei, außerdem noch ausführliche berichte zu den karten. Gibt dann alle Grafikaufwendigen spiele z.B bioshock crysis etc mit frames per second für jede karte)


----------



## Wagga (26. Mai 2009)

@ Vorposter dann würde aber auch noch tomshardware.de fehlen, bieten auch gute Tests,Videos und mehr.


----------



## Youmaycry (21. März 2011)

Hallo liebe User.

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig gelandet. Habe Probleme mit meinem PC in WoW.

Mein Rechner is ca 3 - 4 Jahre alt, also nicht sooo n dolles ding.

neuerdings habe ich folgendes problem:

Wenn ich WoW spiele, ist alles zunächst normal.Sobald ich aber eine zweite Instanz am Tag mache geht kaum noch was.

Die erste ist immer kein Problem, auch bis zum ende. Sobald ich danach aber eine weitere instanz betrete oder pvp habe 

ich nurnoch daumenkino, wenns gutläuft.  Stelle ich dann die auflösung etc extrem runter, klappt es wieder.


Habe nun den pc gesäubert, treiber der grafikkarte waren bereits aktuell.

grafikkarte ist relativ neu, glaube ati radeon 4600 series oder so.


was kann ich noch tun ? ich hab von sowas keine ahnung und weiss daher auch nicht was ich machen soll.

für eure hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

YMC


----------



## Sator (24. März 2011)

HDD Diagnose-/Recoverytool Sammlung

Das Wichtigste daraus: Ultimate Boot CD, sehr mächtige CD.


----------



## hadedebyte (16. April 2011)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> Hallo liebe User.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig gelandet. Habe Probleme mit meinem PC in WoW.
> 
> ...



Hat wohl beim erstenmal nicht geklappt, also noch ein versuch, um dir Hilfe zu Geben brauch ich mehr Info über deinen PC, alles andere ist Mutmassungen die dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Juni 2011)

Für Intel Prozessoren braucht man doch keine Treiber oder?


----------



## Palimbula (10. Juni 2011)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Für Intel Prozessoren braucht man doch keine Treiber oder?



Für die CPU nicht, aber für den Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Sator (13. September 2011)

http://www.station-drivers.com/

Die Datenbank ist wesentlich größer, als treiber.de wobei dort auch immer alles aktuell ist.


----------



## Hosaka (4. März 2013)

Hi, 

hab am letzte Woche mein PC neu aufgesetzt. Eigentllich läuft alles Prima. Nur beim starten tut er sich unendlich schwer. Ich mach ihn an, er rappelt den RAM Speicher von 4 GB runter, dann kommen diese ganzen Master und Slave sachen und dann hängt er auf einmal für ca 8 Minuten fest. Nichts passiert, dann kommt das Auswahlmenue von welchem Medium er starten soll und ab da läuft eigentlich alles wieder ganz normal weiter und auch ohne Probleme. 
Hat wer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte und wie ich diese ca 8 Minuten Wartezeit wieder weg bekomm?

Danke,

Hosaka


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (4. März 2013)

hört sich an als ob er die bootplatte nicht sofort findet. mal ins bios schauen welche erstrangig angegeben ist. natürlich nur, wenn du mehrere platten drinnen haben soltest im pc. 

wenn er dann mal startet, im gerätemanager schauen ob da alles im grünen bereich ist. beim neuaufsetzen vom pc, sollte man immer noch das mainboard aktuallisieren. das wäre aber erstmal zweitrangig. auch wenn die treiber vom mainboard nich aktuell sind, dauert das hochfahren nich solange.

CtV


----------



## Hosaka (4. März 2013)

Lag an nem Treiber, hab grad nochmal alles aktualisiert, Danke, nun läuft er wieder brav.


----------



## Hosaka (7. März 2013)

Doch nicht, hab Mainboard nochmal installiert, laut Gerätemanager liegen auch keine Fehler irgendwo. Wenn ich den PC Neustarte läuft auch alles so wie es soll, nur wenn er wirklich aus war und ich ihn wieder einschalte, dann macht er erst wieder 8 Minuten Pause. Laut Bios, sollte er von der einzig verbauten Festplatte starten, aber irgendwie brauch er nen extra Schubs. Und bis er sich den holt, hängt er da erstmal fest.
Egal, wenn ich mir nächste Woche ne SSD Platte einbaue, muss ich ja eh noch mal installieren, oder? Oder könnte man win7, wow und anderes auch einfach irgendwie auf die neue SSD verschieben und sich das neu installieren sparen?


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2013)

Nur mal so ein Gedanke. Vielleicht ist die Bios-Batterie auf dem Mainboard im Eimer. Tausch die mal aus.


----------

